# Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Aufgebrachte Fans wollen per Petiton ein Remake der Staffel



## PCGH-Redaktion (16. Mai 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Aufgebrachte Fans wollen per Petiton ein Remake der Staffel*

						Kurz vor der Ausstrahlung von Folge 6 von Staffel 8 wollen enttäuschte und aufgebrachte Fans ein Remake der letzten Staffel von Game of Thrones. Nach der Ausstrahlung der letzten GoT-Folge haben Fans dafür eigens eine Petition gestartet, in der sie ein Remake der letzten Folgen mit "kompetenteren" Autoren fordern.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Game of Thrones - Staffel 8: Aufgebrachte Fans wollen per Petiton ein Remake der Staffel*


----------



## azzih (16. Mai 2019)

Ja die Autoren sind schon relativ inkompetent und haben wohl auch die Romanvorlage nicht verstanden halbwegs gut fortzusetzen. Aber würd deswegen jetzt nicht meine Lebenszeit mit Petitionen vergeuden. Is wies is


----------



## Govego (16. Mai 2019)

dann bin ich mal gespannt, was nach der austrahlung der letzten folge  passiert. das alles kann man nämlich am besten beurteilen, wenn man die ganze geschichte kennt.


----------



## CPFUUU (16. Mai 2019)

Ha Ha diese weichen nerds sollen mal klar kommen. Königsmund hatte einen purge verdient und wer die Serie gesehen hat den sollte es nicht überraschen das Daenerys so handelt. Eine der besten Folgen der Serie.

YouTube


----------



## Grendizer (16. Mai 2019)

Hat ja schon bei Star Wars gut funktioniert. Immer wieder dasselbe, wenn die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden. 

Ich will zurück in meine internetlose Vergangenheit, da hat man wenigstens nicht mitgekriegt, wenn das Gemüt irgendwelch bedeutungslosen Existenzen verletzt wurde. 

Ich verzieh mich mit meinem zarten Gemüt aus dem Internet für heut...vielleicht mach ich schnell noch eine Petition um das Internet rückgängig zu machen, neu aufzustellen und von vorne zu beginnen...oder liegt es nur am Mensch? Müsste man sich mal selbst an die Nase fassen? Dreht sich doch nicht alles um mich? Wie pfleg ich den meinen Narzissmus? Wer gibt mir Bestätigung? Wo kann ich meine Weltansicht hüten, vor anderen Blickwinkel verstecken? 

Wer Ironie findet (oder Schreibfehler), darf sie behalten. 

Carpe Diem!


----------



## Jazz_ (16. Mai 2019)

Wie kleine Kinder die nicht zu Weihnachten das bekommen, was sie sich gewünscht haben. Schreiben wir einfach einen neuen Wunschzettel (Petition).  

Als ob HBO weitere millionen Dollar dafür ausgeben wird nur um paar Heulsusen zu befriedigen.


----------



## Freakless08 (16. Mai 2019)

Genauso lächerlich wie damals das Geheule wegen dem Ende von Mass Effect 3.


----------



## Luebke82 (16. Mai 2019)

Man machen sich diese Superfans lächerlich. Man man man.


----------



## AfFelix (16. Mai 2019)

BTT: da wäre mir ein Star wars 7&8 Remake deutlich wichtiger. Zumal die Staffel ganz ok ist


----------



## sfc (16. Mai 2019)

Diesen Fan-Enthusiasmus wünsche ich mir im Zusammenhang mit Star Trek-Schänder Alex Kurtzman.


----------



## geist4711 (16. Mai 2019)

ja, je länger eine serie läuft, also staffeln  zb  hat, desto 'dünner' wird meist die story.

kostet ja auch ne menge geld gute autoren zu finanzieren bei den miesen gewinnen die gerade die beliebten langjährig laufenden serien rein bringen, und das bei den gewalltigen kosten die die filmproduktion erfordert.

wer ironie/sarkasmus findet, darf drauf hinweisen


----------



## CPFUUU (16. Mai 2019)

geist4711 schrieb:


> ja, je länger eine serie läuft, also staffeln  zb  hat, desto 'dünner' wird meist die story.
> 
> kostet ja auch ne menge geld gute autoren zu finanzieren bei den miesen gewinnen die gerade die beliebten langjährig laufenden serien rein bringen, und das bei den gewalltigen kosten die die filmproduktion erfordert.
> 
> wer ironie/sarkasmus findet, darf drauf hinweisen



Als ob man sowas wie ne gute Story bekommt wenn man eine große Menge Geld auf irgendwelche tollen Autoren wirft.


----------



## Ryle (16. Mai 2019)

Die letzte Folge ging ja noch, aber mit der Arc von Daenerys hat das eben nicht mehr viel zu tun, da kann man nicht viel schön reden. Tendenzen zu fragwürdigem Handeln gab es zwar, aber Unschuldige hat es eigentlich nie getroffen. 

Schlimmer finde ich aber die Staffel an sich.

7 Seasons: Winter is coming
Season 8: nevermind... 

Und wenn  Bran in der letzten Episode nicht nen Drachen oder wichtigen Charakter warged, dann weiß ich auch nicht wozu dessen Arc überhaupt gut war. Alles in allem ist es ne sehr hochwertige Serie, aber man merkt den letzten Staffeln eben an, dass es keine Vorlage mehr gab und den Autoren einfach an Talent und Verständnis vom Material fehlt. In der Serie wurde so einiges dazu gedichtet und vieles auch weg gelassen, was nichts schlimmes sein muss aber wer der Bücher kennt, wundert sich dann doch über manche Entwicklungen.

Aber so kurbelt man eben die Verkäufe der Bücher wieder an, sofern sie mal fertig werden. Ob das letzte überhaupt noch erscheint bevor der Gute G.R.R. dement wird oder sogar verstirbt, steht sowieso in den Sternen.  Bisher arbeitet er ja noch immer an Winds of Winter. Ich habe auch so meine Zweifel, ob er überhaupt selbst ein befriedigendes Ende zu Stande bringen wird oder selbst überhaupt schon weiß, wie er die Geschichte Enden lassen will. Dass er nämlich vor dem eigentlichen Abschluss der Reihe, zunächst an Prequels schreibt lässt nämlich eher nicht darauf schließen.


----------



## CPFUUU (16. Mai 2019)

Ryle schrieb:


> Die letzte Folge ging ja noch, aber mit der Arc von Daenerys hat das eben nicht mehr viel zu tun, da kann man nicht viel schön reden. Tendenzen zu fragwürdigem Handeln gab es zwar, aber Unschuldige hat es eigentlich nie getroffen.



In Königsmund gibt's keine Unschuldigen. Diese verdorbene Hauptstadt mit ihren kaputten Eliten hätte sogar noch den Nachtkönig zum Hurenbock gemacht. Flohloch BTFO.



Ryle schrieb:


> 7 Seasons: Winter is coming
> Season 8: nevermind...



Waren halt doch nur Grumkins und Snarkse .


----------



## flozn (16. Mai 2019)

Ryle schrieb:


> Die letzte Folge ging ja noch, aber mit der Arc von Daenerys hat das eben nicht mehr viel zu tun, da kann man nicht viel schön reden. Tendenzen zu fragwürdigem Handeln gab es zwar, aber Unschuldige hat es eigentlich nie getroffen.


Kreuzigung der Master, Tarlys geröstet, weil er nicht vor ihr knien wollte, Dosh Khaleen abgefackelt ... Das mögen zwar keine Unschuldigen gewesen sein, aber mit Menschlichkeit hat ihr derart grausames Vorgehen auch nichts mehr zu tun.

Die Frau war immer schon ein absoluter Psycho.


----------



## 4thVariety (16. Mai 2019)

Daenerys ist das Spiegelbild von Cersei.

Daenerys zieht mit einer Armee von Stadt zu Stadt und behauptet jede Schandtat sei gut für das große Ganze. Was ideologisch dem Faschismus ziemlich nahe ist. Ihr Anspruch auf Herrschaft ist ihre Herkunft und die Vorsehung, auch das ist mal fraglich. Aber weil sie die hübsche Blonde ist, kaufen die Zuschauer ihr scheinbar diesen naiven Unsinn ab, selbst wenn die erste Staffel gleich unmissverständlich klar macht: Vorsehnung (über ihr Kind) ist einen Dreck wert. Was lässt also Daenerys und den Zuschauer glauben,  dass es mit ihrer neuen Vorsehung anders wäre? Die Anzahl der Titel die sich sich selbst verleiht sind scheinbar auch nicht Alarmsignal genug für die Fans. Nicht mal als Anführer von Nord Korea gibt man sich selbst so viele Titel. Emotionale Stabilität hat man als Zuschauer schon in Staffel 1 nicht bezweifelt, als sie zu Drogo in den Scheiterhaufen steigt, da wird man jetzt nicht damit anfangen. Kurzum, Daenerys ist eine Tyrannin, schon immer gewesen, aber sie hat den Zuschauer geblendet. Sorry, aber daran sind nicht die Schreiber der Serie schuld.

Cersei ist in jeder Hinsicht genauso konsequent beim Ausbau ihrer Macht, schreckt ebenso vor nichts zurück und ist in jedem Fall genau so brutal zu ihren Feinden wie Daenerys. Aber Cersei rversteckt das nicht hinter Naivität, oder versucht es mit PR Spin schön zureden. Cersei ist eine ehrliche Diktatorin. Daenerys ist die 'Freundin des Volkes das vor ihr niederkniet'. wer das nicht macht wird vom Drachen gefressen. Cersei braucht diese Selbstlüge nicht, sie ist nicht die Freundin des Volkes, knie nieder, mach was ich sage, fertig. Für diese ehrliche Machtansage wird Cersei gehasst, Daenerys wird für ihre verblendete Art geliebt. Das sagt jetzt mehr über den Zuschauer aus, als über die Schreiber der Serie.

Das muss man der Serie hoch anrechnen, dass sie es geschafft hat, diese Trennung zwischen zwei Charakteren die eigentlich gleich sind so lange als einen Unterschied darzustellen. Klar, jeder der acht Jahre auf Daenerys reingefallen ist, wird sicher sauer im Forum sein. Aber sauer darf derjenige nur über sich sein, dass er auf so eine Blenderin hereingefallen ist.


----------



## Two-Face (16. Mai 2019)

Ich habe die 8 Staffel noch nicht angeguckt und werd sie mir auch erst antun, wenn sie auf Blu-Ray draußen ist.
Aber dass die Serie signifikant schwächer geworden ist, seit sie die Bücher überholt hat, ist jetzt nichts neues - allein die 7. Staffel war so voller Ungereimtheiten, dass man sich fragen könnte, was bei denen eigentlich die Drehbuchautoren geraucht haben.

Bis zur 4. Staffel war GoT mit einer der besten Serien in der gesamten TV-Landschaft. Die Staffeln fünf und sechs waren immernoch sehr gut, aber bereits hier konnte man schon leicht erkennen, dass es mit der erzählerischen Konsistenz langsam bergab geht.
Da ist GoT leider auch nicht alleine auf weiter Flur: _The Walking Dead_, _Dexter_, _ER_, _Akte X_, _Two and a Half Men_, _Big Bang Theory_, _Scrubs_ und sowieso die "Langzeitserien", wie die _Simpsons_ und_ South Park_ haben allesamt ab einem gewissen Zeitpunkt ihren Zenit überschritten und sich erzählerisch irgendwann einfach erschöpft. 

Wesentlich besser haben das die _Sopranos_ und _Breaking Bad_ gelöst: Am besten dann aufhören, wenn der Höhepunkt erreicht ist.


----------



## BabaYaga (16. Mai 2019)

Als ob man so eine Serie zufriedenstellen für alle beenden könnte nach all den Jahren haha, guter Witz.
Wobei ich den Aufruhr nicht verstehe, fühle mich blendend unterhalten.
Kenne aber auch die Bücher nicht, ist mir auch ziemlich wurscht was da drinnen steht.
Buch & Film sind doch in den meisten Fällen zwei paar Schuhe, vor allem wie in diesem Fall, wo die Buchvorlage ja nur teilweise verfügbar war.


----------



## CPFUUU (16. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich habe die 8 Staffel noch nicht angeguckt und werd sie mir auch erst antun, wenn sie auf Blu-Ray draußen ist.
> Aber dass die Serie signifikant schwächer geworden ist, seit sie die Bücher überholt hat, ist jetzt nichts neues - allein die 7. Staffel war so voller Ungereimtheiten, dass man sich fragen könnte, was bei denen eigentlich die Drehbuchautoren geraucht haben.
> 
> Bis zur 4. Staffel war GoT mit einer der besten Serien in der gesamten TV-Landschaft. Die Staffeln fünf und sechs waren immernoch sehr gut, aber bereits hier konnte man schon leicht erkennen, dass es mit der erzählerischen Konsistenz langsam bergab geht.
> ...



GoT ist immer noch sehr viel unterhaltsamer als Soprano und Breaking Bad. Ist doch immer die selbe Drogen/Kriminalitäts *******. Die anderen Aufzählungen sind eh trash.

Du kannst davon ausgehen das Daenerys in den Büchern genauso abdrehen wird. Aber die Bücher kommen niemals raus.


----------



## CmdrBambina (16. Mai 2019)

Neu drehen wird man die Staffel wohl nicht, aber mir gefällt die 8. Staffel auch nicht.

Da werden die offenen Handlungsstränge jetzt im Eiltempo und notfalls mit der Brechstange beendet. Enttäuschend.
Zum andern jede Menge Ungereimtheiten.
Da verheizt man Dannys Reiterei in Folge 4 bis zum letzten Mann sinnlos in einem Nachtangriff. Theon soll mit ner Handvoll Leute Bran vor dem Nachtkönig beschützen. Da stehen selbst Kadetten im ersten Semester der Militärakademie die Haare zu Berge.
Die Skorpione die in Folge 4 recht easy einen Drachen erlegt haben, sind in Folge 5 plötzlich überhaupt kein Problem mehr da Danny Kurven fliegen und ausweichen für sich entdeckt hat.
Und ein Teil von Dannys Reiterei  ist in Folge 5 auch wieder da.

Ich wünsch mir inzwischen auch nur noch das es ein Ende hat.


----------



## CPFUUU (17. Mai 2019)

CmdrBambina schrieb:


> Die Skorpione die in Folge 4 recht easy einen Drachen erlegt haben, sind in Folge 5 plötzlich überhaupt kein Problem mehr da Danny Kurven fliegen und ausweichen für sich entdeckt hat.
> Und ein Teil von Dannys Reiterei  ist in Folge 5 auch wieder da.
> 
> Ich wünsch mir inzwischen auch nur noch das es ein Ende hat.



Deine Kritik ist Unsinn. Richtig wäre eigentlich nur gewesen Königsmund einfach bei Nacht anzugreifen. Dagegen wäre die Stadt und die Flotte komplett machtlos und das Risiko für die Drachen gleich null.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> GoT ist immer noch sehr viel unterhaltsamer als Soprano und Breaking Bad. Ist doch immer die selbe Drogen/Kriminalitäts *******. Die anderen Aufzählungen sind eh trash.


_Die Sopranos_ haben damals das TV-Format revolutioniert - ohne die hättest du Serien in dem Format wie GoT nie präsentiert bekommen.^^

Und _Breaking Bad_ war eine Serie, die immer wieder überraschen konnte und nie wirklich nennenswerte Schwächen gezeigt hat. Eigentlich ein Meisterwerk, das _Game of Thrones_ in der Form nie erreicht hat und wohl auch nicht mehr erreichen wird - erst recht nicht, nachdem sie die Bücher überholt haben. 

Und welche von den anderen Aufzählungen "Trash" sein sollten, müsstest du mal genauer erklären. Ich weiß, angesichts deiner Argumentationspolitik ein rhetorisches Anliegen, ändert aber nichts an der Grundsatzfrage.


----------



## Firestar81 (17. Mai 2019)

Was soll man dazu sagen?! Man kann es nicht jedem recht machen. Die Staffel hat so viel Zuschauer wie nie zuvor und Rekordquoten.
Für mich entspricht es den Erwartungen und war mir schon von vornherein klar, als man die Staffel mit nur 6 Episoden angekündigt hat.


----------



## CPFUUU (17. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> _Die Sopranos_ haben damals das TV-Format revolutioniert - ohne die hättest du Serien in dem Format wie GoT nie präsentiert bekommen.^^
> 
> Und _Breaking Bad_ war eine Serie, die immer wieder überraschen konnte und nie wirklich nennenswerte Schwächen gezeigt hat. Eigentlich ein Meisterwerk, das _Game of Thrones_ in der Form nie erreicht hat und wohl auch nicht mehr erreichen wird - erst recht nicht, nachdem sie die Bücher überholt haben.
> 
> Und welche von den anderen Aufzählungen "Trash" sein sollten, müsstest du mal genauer erklären. Ich weiß, angesichts deiner Argumentationspolitik ein rhetorisches Anliegen, ändert aber nichts an der Grundsatzfrage.



Naja erstmal ist das cringe Risiko bei einer Fantasy Serie 100x höher als bei irgend etwas was in der realen Welt angesiedelt ist. Außerdem finde ich diesen ganzen Mafia Kram ziemlich eintönig. 

Sopranos hatte so seine längen, die ganze langweilige Geschichte mit seiner Frau, den Kindern oder der Psychologin. Gegen Ende sind denen auch die Charaktere ausgegangen und wurden ständig durch irgendwelche no names ersetzt. Wie war das noch mit der eingeschworenen Familie ? Tony hockt halt zum Schluss nur noch mit Paulie vor seinem Fleisch Laden. Die Serie hat wohl neue Maßstäbe gesetzt was Charaktere und writing angeht. 

Braking Bad ist die ultimative Power Fantasy für das Wagecuck Durchschnitts Würstchen. Nach Gustavo war aber etwas die Luft raus. 
Immerhin es kann Interesse wecken wie man selbst Drogen kocht oder Sprengstoff herstellt.

Aber am Ende von GoT bekomme ich halt einen Drachen Genozid zu sehen der besser aussieht als aktuelle Kino Produktionen und auch noch all die dämlichen Dany Fanboys/girls triggert.
Bei Sopranos gabs nur ein generisches whacking und bei Breaking Bad den Maschinengewehr Unsinn in denen irgendwelche Langweiler Villains umkommen.

Die anderen Serien sind halt sehr stark in ihrer Zeit verhaftet und wirken heute einfach nicht mehr. 

Walking Dead ist auch übel geworden aber ich schau es mir an so lange Negan noch dabei ist. Fand es super als er dem Asia Boy die Birne zum Pfannkuchen gehauen hat, selten so gelacht.


----------



## BiJay (17. Mai 2019)

Hö, die letzte Folge war doch einer der besten. Die Fans haben doch sicherlich nicht ein Happy End erwartet. Das ist Game of Thrones, schon vergessen?


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Mai 2019)

Ich kann zwar einerseits verstehen, wenn Leute von Entwicklungen einer Story enttäuscht sind, weil sie anderes erwartet haben. Andererseits ist sowas natürlich kein Wunschkonzert. Manchmal muss man solche Dinge halt einfach so nehmen und akzeptieren wie sie kommen. Wenn man Kreativen vorschreiben möchte, wie sie was zu tun haben, dann erstickt das jegliche Kreativität im Keim, und das darf nicht sein.


----------



## rockero (17. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Deine Kritik ist Unsinn. Richtig wäre eigentlich nur gewesen Königsmund einfach bei Nacht anzugreifen. Dagegen wäre die Stadt und die Flotte komplett machtlos und das Risiko für die Drachen gleich null.



Ähm ja, dieser Post macht sehr viel Sinn. Ich fahr das gleiche Schema "das was du schreibst ist Unsinn".
Es ist doch völlig in Ordnung was geschrieben wurde und die Meinung zu haben noch dazu.
Bei der Serie kann man über diese Staffel enttäuscht sein, dass ist das gute Recht von allen. Und wenn es die Leute so sehr interessiert, dass sie eine Petition starten (auch wenn sie zu nichts führt), lasst sie doch. Genau so wird sich hier über die Preise von Grafikkarten, CPUs, exklusiv Titel in Verbindung mit dem Epic Store, .... aufgeregt und meint man wirklich, dass so etwas mehr Gewicht hat?
Man kann einfach seine Schlüssel daraus ziehen und gut ist. Bei GoT habe ich einfach aufgehört die Serie aktiv zu gucken und kriege Bruchstücke nur noch mit, weil meine Frau sie noch guckt. Als es mir bei Breaking Bad so ging, hab ich die Serie auch nicht weitergeschaut und das Thema war durch. Trotz allem kritisiere ich niemanden, wenn man anders mit den Themen umgeht und nicht ruhig seine Konsequenzen daraus sieht, sondern bspw. eine Petition startet, um zu versuchen etwas zu ändern.


----------



## barmitzwa (17. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Naja erstmal ist das cringe Risiko bei einer Fantasy Serie 100x höher als bei irgend etwas was in der realen Welt angesiedelt ist. Außerdem finde ich diesen ganzen Mafia Kram ziemlich eintönig.
> 
> Sopranos hatte so seine längen, die ganze langweilige Geschichte mit seiner Frau, den Kindern oder der Psychologin. Gegen Ende sind denen auch die Charaktere ausgegangen und wurden ständig durch irgendwelche no names ersetzt. Wie war das noch mit der eingeschworenen Familie ? Tony hockt halt zum Schluss nur noch mit Paulie vor seinem Fleisch Laden. Die Serie hat wohl neue Maßstäbe gesetzt was Charaktere und writing angeht.
> 
> ...






troll woanders rum


----------



## Rizzard (17. Mai 2019)

Diese Petition finde ich total übertrieben.
Es ist wie es ist und feddich. 
Möchte nicht wissen was nächste Woche los ist, wenn jeder von der letzten Folge enttäuscht wurde.

_wäääh, so kann und darf das nicht enden....cry me a river._


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Naja erstmal ist das cringe Risiko bei einer Fantasy Serie 100x höher als bei irgend etwas was in der realen Welt angesiedelt ist. Außerdem finde ich diesen ganzen Mafia Kram ziemlich eintönig.


Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder nicht mit Sicherheit unterscheiden kann, was hier mal wieder bewusstes Trollen deinerseits ist und was nicht, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du der Typ bist, für den eine Serie leicht verdaulich sein muss und runtergeht wie Öl - genau darauf zielt seit mindestens drei Staffeln GoT ab. Effekthascherei vor lückenhafter und nur allzu konstruiert wirkender Story. Bei alldem, was ich bisher von Staffel 8 gehört habe, muss das auch nicht besser geworden sein.

Damit kannst du _Die Sopranos_ oder _Breaking Bad_ nicht vergleichen. Die Sorpanos waren eine der ersten Serien, die sich Zeit für Charaktere und Geschichte genommen haben und wo jede einzelne Folge wie ein eigenständiger Film abgespielt wurde. Davor hatten TV-Serien meistens alle fünf bis zehn Minuten irgendwo 'nen Cliffhanger, damit der Zuschauer auch nach der Werbepause noch dran bleibt. _Die Sopranos_ haben damit gebrochen, das war ein Format für gehobene Ansprüche.
Und genau wie_ Breaking Bad_ auch eines, dass beendet wurde, bevor die Luft raus war. Zu Breaking Bad selbst sag' ich jetzt nichts weiter, ab hier denke ich wird wieder dein typisches Trollgehabe eingesetzt sein.^^


----------



## Rollora (17. Mai 2019)

Grendizer schrieb:


> Hat ja schon bei Star Wars gut funktioniert. Immer wieder dasselbe, wenn die Erwartungen nicht erfüllt werden.
> 
> Ich will zurück in meine internetlose Vergangenheit, da hat man wenigstens nicht mitgekriegt, wenn das Gemüt *irgendwelch bedeutungslosen Existenzen* verletzt wurde.
> 
> Ich verzieh mich mit meinem zarten Gemüt aus dem Internet für heut...vielleicht mach ich schnell noch eine Petition um das Internet rückgängig zu machen, neu aufzustellen und von vorne zu beginnen...oder liegt es nur am Mensch? Müsste man sich mal selbst an die Nase fassen? Dreht sich doch nicht alles um mich? Wie pfleg ich den meinen Narzissmus? Wer gibt mir Bestätigung? Wo kann ich meine Weltansicht hüten, vor anderen Blickwinkel verstecken?


Unterhaltung ist aber kein Bedeutungsloser Sektor sondern setzt Weltweid Billionen um.
Warum man Leute, denen die Unterhaltung bewusst zerstört wird also als bedeutungslose Existenzen abstempeln muss, ist mir ein Rätsel.
Natürlich könnten einfach alle den Mund halten und brav mitmachen. Der Effekt? Hollywood wird das immer öfter so machen. Was du also ins Lächerliche ziehst nennt sich Kritik und hat durchaus seinen Sinn. Wenngleich die Form (Petition) unglücklich ist,  ist die Aussage dafür sehr klar. Es wird natürlich keine neue 8. Staffel kommen. Aber diese hochnäsigen Schreiber werden vielleicht mal etwas reflektieren müssen. Disney wird auf jeden Fall nicht einfach zusehen, wie die etwas in den Sand setzen.
Eine Serie die knappe 100h dauert zu verfolgen und am Ende fährt man sie gegen die Wand, ist insofern frustrierend, weil man damit 100h seines Lebens verschwendet hat (die Wartezeit nicht mitgerechnet)


AfFelix schrieb:


> BTT: da wäre mir ein Star wars 7&8 Remake deutlich wichtiger. Zumal die Staffel ganz ok ist


Das kann ich mri nicht erklären wie man zu dem Schluss kommt. 90% der Charakterentwicklung wurde gestrichen. Was ist daran "ok"?





Ryle schrieb:


> Die letzte Folge ging ja noch, aber mit der Arc von  Daenerys hat das eben nicht mehr viel zu tun, da kann man nicht viel  schön reden. Tendenzen zu fragwürdigem Handeln gab es zwar, aber  Unschuldige hat es eigentlich nie getroffen.


Aber es war schon absehbar, dass Dany mal durchdreht wie ihr Vater
Das wurde hundertfach angeteasert


----------



## Hofnaerrchen (17. Mai 2019)

Die Forderung nach einem Remake der Staffel ist einfach nur noch lachhaft. Man bekommt im Leben nicht immer das was man möchte. Hinsichtlich der mangelnden Qualität der Staffel (diese nahm schon seit spätestens 6 stetig ab) kann ich die Proteste verstehen - jedoch rechtfertigt auch diese kein Remake. Die Leute sollten es positiv sehen: So ist der Abschied von GoT wesentlich einfacher.^^


----------



## CPFUUU (17. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich jetzt wieder nicht mit Sicherheit unterscheiden kann, was hier mal wieder bewusstes Trollen deinerseits ist und was nicht, aber ich gehe mal davon aus, dass du der Typ bist, für den eine Serie leicht verdaulich sein muss und runtergeht wie Öl - genau darauf zielt seit mindestens drei Staffeln GoT ab. Effekthascherei vor lückenhafter und nur allzu konstruiert wirkender Story. Bei alldem, was ich bisher von Staffel 8 gehört habe, muss das auch nicht besser geworden sein.
> 
> Damit kannst du _Die Sopranos_ oder _Breaking Bad_ nicht vergleichen. Die Sorpanos waren eine der ersten Serien, die sich Zeit für Charaktere und Geschichte genommen haben und wo jede einzelne Folge wie ein eigenständiger Film abgespielt wurde. Davor hatten TV-Serien meistens alle fünf bis zehn Minuten irgendwo 'nen Cliffhanger, damit der Zuschauer auch nach der Werbepause noch dran bleibt. _Die Sopranos_ haben damit gebrochen, das war ein Format für gehobene Ansprüche.
> Und genau wie_ Breaking Bad_ auch eines, dass beendet wurde, bevor die Luft raus war. Zu Breaking Bad selbst sag' ich jetzt nichts weiter, ab hier denke ich wird wieder dein typisches Trollgehabe eingesetzt sein.^^



Es ist mir auch klar das GoT in den früheren Staffeln durchdachter war. Nur ist für mich undurchdachtes GoT immer noch unterhaltsamer als Sopranos und Breaking Bad. 
Jeder der ehrlich ist merkt halt das diese beiden Serien ein paar Staffeln zu lang waren. Einen richtigen Handlungsbogen haben sie auch nicht. 

Was haben die Charaktere in ihrer Welt schon erreicht außer drauf zu gehen nachdem sie jeweils eine riesige Shitshow abgezogen haben ? Belanglose Verbrechens Fantasy für den Stubenhocker.
Diese "komplexen Charaktere" in diesen Serien sind halt was für übersozialisierte Leute wie man sie heute überall findet.

Allein schon die Protagonisten, ein Mafiaboss mit Übergewicht und ein cuck Lehrer. Ne danke, würd ich mir heut nicht mehr ansehen. Fast so schlimm wie diese Big Bang Schwuchteln.

Mein neuer Serien Wunsch wäre ein GoT Spinoff mit einer Klonarmee aus Bluthunden die überall einfallen und den erschlagenen ihre Schuhe klauen.


----------



## empy (17. Mai 2019)

Ich will mal im  Zweifel für die Angeklagten vermuten, dass sie nicht bemängeln, was passiert, sondern wie es passiert. Und da hat die aktuelle Staffel schon deutliche Schwächen gegenüber den ersten. Dadurch, dass kaum ein Charakter unantastbar war, war die Story sehr glaubhaft, jetzt sieht man andauernd Dinge, wo man sich nur noch seinen Teil dazu denkt. Man hat aktuell nur noch das Gefühl, dass möglichst schnell und ohne irgendein Gefühl für glaubhafte oder zusammenhängende Story die offenen Fäden, die übrig sind zusammengekehrt werden. Zumindest abseits der Hauptstory. Was mich auch nervt sind das uneinheitliche Staffelformat und die Unregelmäßigkeit, in der sie erschienen sind.

Aber deswegen geht meine Welt nicht unter und ich finde es auch weder überraschend noch tragisch. Vielleicht lässt meine Aufmerksamkeitsspanne auch einfach nur nach, aber nachdem jetzt ewig wieder nichts kam, habe ich mich auch einfach anderen Sachen zugewendet.



CPFUUU schrieb:


> Was haben die Charaktere in ihrer Welt schon erreicht außer drauf zu  gehen nachdem sie jeweils eine riesige Shitshow abgezogen haben ?  Belanglose Verbrechens Fantasy für den Stubenhocker.
> 
> Allein schon die Protagonisten, ein Mafiaboss mit Übergewicht und ein  cuck Lehrer. Ne danke, würd ich mir heut nicht mehr ansehen. Fast so  schlimm wie diese Big Bang Schwuchteln.



Das Konzept eines Antihelden ist an dir völlig vorbeigegangen, oder? Protagonisten, die alles supidupi hinkriegen, weil sie allen in allem so supitoll überlegen  sind, finde ich seit ich 13  bin nicht mehr spannend.


----------



## CPFUUU (17. Mai 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Das Konzept eines Antihelden ist an dir völlig vorbeigegangen, oder? Protagonisten, die alles supidupi hinkriegen, weil sie allen in allem so supitoll überlegen  sind, finde ich seit ich 13  bin nicht mehr spannend.



Jetzt hab ich den Eindruck du bist erst 10. Wenn die Protagonisten nur sinnlosen Mist machen ohne Wirkung auf ihre Umwelt, außer Beziehungsquatsch, ist es egal ob das Antihelden sind. 
Drogen verkaufen und Mafia Kleinbürger Erpressungen hauen mich jetzt nicht gerade vom Hocker.


----------



## empy (17. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Jetzt hab ich den Eindruck du bist erst 10. Wenn die Protagonisten nur sinnlosen Mist machen ohne Wirkung auf ihre Umwelt, außer Beziehungsquatsch, ist es egal ob das Antihelden sind.
> Drogen verkaufen und Mafia Kleinbürger Erpressungen hauen mich jetzt nicht gerade vom Hocker.



Ohne Wirkung auf ihre Umwelt außer Beziehungsquatsch? Erstens glaube ich, du hast eine andere Serie gesehen als ich, zweitens unterschätzt du vielleicht, wie viel Auswirkungen "Beziehungsquatsch" auf das Leben vieler Leute hat. Man munkelt, dass er für viele Leute kurz nach Nahrung und Obdach kommt. Wenn du dich damit nicht identifizieren kannst, macht das nicht die Serie schlecht. Was haut dich denn so vom Hocker?


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Was haben die Charaktere in ihrer Welt schon erreicht außer drauf zu gehen nachdem sie jeweils eine riesige Shitshow abgezogen haben ? Belanglose Verbrechens Fantasy für den Stubenhocker.
> Diese "komplexen Charaktere" in diesen Serien sind halt was für übersozialisierte Leute wie man sie heute überall findet.
> 
> Allein schon die Protagonisten, ein Mafiaboss mit Übergewicht und ein cuck Lehrer. Ne danke, würd ich mir heut nicht mehr ansehen. Fast so schlimm wie diese Big Bang Schwuchteln.


_Die Sorpanos_ haben das Leben einer "modernen" Mafiafamilie in der heutigen Gesellschaft samt ihrer sozialen Fallstricke erstmals in der Form so dargestellt - davor wurde das Mafia bzw. Gangstergenre nur "von vorne" gezeigt, ohne ihre Beweggründe oder auf ihre privaten Probleme und fehler einzugehen. Das ist damals wie heute schon ein Novum und wohl kaum mit irgendwelchem Durchschnitts-Gedöns vergleichbar.

Und _Breaking Bad_ war ein Meisterwerk der Fernsehgeschichte - durch und durch konstant gut geschrieben, mit vielschichtigen Charakteren, die noch dazu perfekt besetzt und gespielt wurden. Wo Kit Harington und Emilia Clarke 8 Staffeln lang immer dieselben zwei Gesichtsausdrücke zeigen, fuhren Aaron Paul und Bryan Cranston schauspielerische Höchstleistungen auf.
Die Serie zeigte wunderbar, wie weit selbst ganz biedere Menschen gehen können, wenn es um sich selbst oder ihre Familie geht. Und das weitestgehend klischeefrei, mit immer neuen Wendungen. Eine besser geschriebene und gefilmte TV-Episode, wie _Ozymandias_, findest du in keiner anderen TV-Serie, schon gar nicht in den letzten 2 Staffeln GoT.

Nur weil du nicht hinter die Symbolik steigst und dir der erzählerische Anspruch zu hoch ist, muss das nicht heißen, dass die Serie nichts taugt - du bist einfach nur nicht in der Lage, dich in die Charaktere hineinzuversetzen.


----------



## barmitzwa (17. Mai 2019)

empy schrieb:


> Ohne Wirkung auf ihre Umwelt außer Beziehungsquatsch? Erstens glaube ich, du hast eine andere Serie gesehen als ich, zweitens unterschätzt du vielleicht, wie viel Auswirkungen "Beziehungsquatsch" auf das Leben vieler Leute hat. Man munkelt, dass er für viele Leute kurz nach Nahrung und Obdach kommt. Wenn du dich damit nicht identifizieren kannst, macht das nicht die Serie schlecht. *Was haut dich denn so vom Hocker*?



.. wenn dem "Asia Boy" aus TWD "die Birne zum Pfannkuchen gehauen" wird. Dabei hat er "selten so gelacht". 
"Big Bang Schwuchteln" gefallen ihm jedenfalls scheinbar nicht, falls dir das weiter hilft. 

Hört bitte auf auf solche auf Trollaccounts einzugehen und damit noch eine Bühne zu bieten. 
Sind wie quengelnde Kinder. Ohne Aufmerksamkeit hören sie schon von ganz alleine auf


----------



## CPFUUU (17. Mai 2019)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> .. wenn dem "Asia Boy" aus TWD "die Birne zum Pfannkuchen gehauen" wird. Dabei hat er "selten so gelacht".
> "Big Bang Schwuchteln" gefallen ihm jedenfalls scheinbar nicht, falls dir das weiter hilft.
> 
> Hört bitte auf auf solche auf Trollaccounts einzugehen und damit noch eine Bühne zu bieten.
> Sind wie quengelnde Kinder. Ohne Aufmerksamkeit hören sie schon von ganz alleine auf



Barmitzwa lol  Ist die Vorhaut noch drann ?



empy schrieb:


> Ohne Wirkung auf ihre Umwelt außer Beziehungsquatsch? Erstens glaube ich, du hast eine andere Serie gesehen als ich, zweitens unterschätzt du vielleicht, wie viel Auswirkungen "Beziehungsquatsch" auf das Leben vieler Leute hat. Man munkelt, dass er für viele Leute kurz nach Nahrung und Obdach kommt. Wenn du dich damit nicht identifizieren kannst, macht das nicht die Serie schlecht. Was haut dich denn so vom Hocker?



Die Menschlichen Beziehungen sind doch bei Sopranos und BB total kaputt. Tony ist ein Soziopath der jeden anscheißt, tötet und feststellt das er keine Freunde hat sondern nur Lakeien. 
Walter ein Looser mit einer nervigen Frau, einem behinderten Sohn und einem drogenkranken Partner.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur weil du nicht hinter die Symbolik steigst und dir der erzählerische Anspruch zu hoch ist, muss das nicht heißen, dass die Serie nichts taugt - du bist einfach nur nicht in der Lage, dich in die Charaktere hineinzuversetzen.



Die Charaktere sind total kaputte Typen. Das du diesen Fernseh kram für hohe Kunst hältst amüsiert mich.


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2019)

Mich amüsiert eigentlich nur deine fast schon bemitleidenswert eingeschränkte Auffassung.

Diese Serien handeln in den USA. Mit teils anderen gesellschaftlichen Strukturen. Anderen Anforderungen und Wertevorstellungen <- das ist das erste, was jedem klar werden sollte, welcher sich eine US-amerikanische Dramaserie ansieht. Die besten Serien gehen immer Hand in Hand mit dem Millieu, in dem sie spielen.
_Die Sorpanos_ ergründet z.B. auch das Selbstverständnis der Italo-Amerikaner, der Nachfahren derjeniger, die vor gut 100 Jahren in das Land eingewandert sind. Das kannst du nicht mit irgendwelchen billigen Mafia-Filmen vergleichen.^^
_Breaking Bad_ zeigt perfekt inszeniert und gespielt, wie ein völlig normaler, unbedarfter Familienvater zum Schwerkriminellen wird. Das kann man auch als Analogie zum amerikanischen Neo-Kapitalismus verstehen. Da besteht ein Interpretationsspielraum - _Game of Thrones_ ist genau dieser spätestens mit Staffel 7 abhanden gekommen. 
Genauso wie die schauspielerischen Leistungen mit den Drehbüchern abgefallen sind. 
Den Charakteren wird nichts mehr abverlangt; Tyrion, in den ersten Staffeln noch der geniale Strippenzieher ist inzwischen zu Daenerys halbkompetentem Stiefellecker verkommen. Arya kennt inzwischen auch nur noch einen Gesichtsausdruck und mehr als Schädel spalten tuen Personen wie Jon Schnee oder Jorah Mormont auch nicht mehr.

Was scheren mich denn, ob das "kaputte Typen" sind? Genau darum geht's doch. Als ob die Typen in GoT nicht auch "kaputt" wären.


----------



## CPFUUU (17. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mich amüsiert eigentlich nur deine fast schon bemitleidenswert eingeschränkte Auffassung.
> 
> Diese Serien handeln in den USA. Mit teils anderen gesellschaftlichen Strukturen. Anderen Anforderungen und Wertevorstellungen <- das ist das erste, was jedem klar werden sollte, welcher sich eine US-amerikanische Dramaserie ansieht. Die besten Serien gehen immer Hand in Hand mit dem Millieu, in dem sie spielen.
> _Die Sorpanos_ ergründet z.B. auch das Selbstverständnis der Italo-Amerikaner, der Nachfahren derjeniger, die vor gut 100 Jahren in das Land eingewandert sind. Das kannst du nicht mit irgendwelchen billigen Mafia-Filmen vergleichen.^^
> ...



Bemitleidenswert ist eher das du dich ständig für schlauer hältst als du bist. Daher antwortest du auch oft mit Textwalls auf irgendwelche Einzeiler von mir oder anderen.

Allein schon wieder "Neo Kapitalismus" drängt normalen Familienvater zum Schwerverbrecher Leben. 
Denk mal über die Figur WW nach und dann nochmal über deine eigene geistige Konditionierung wie sie jeder Trottel hat der sich für schlau hält.

Einen Looser der nur einen einzigen auch noch behinderten Sohn hat, als normalen Familienvater zu bezeichnen. Ist dein Hirn auf Autopilot ?


----------



## Two-Face (17. Mai 2019)

Tja, wenn dich das überfordert, kann doch ich nichts dafür.
Genausowenig, wie dass Storytelling und Charakterentwicklung für dich keine Rolle spielen, weil es für dich einfach zu schwerer Tobak ist und dich nicht ersnthaft mit der Kunst hinter der Geschichte auseinandersetzen willst.

Ich schreibe nicht ausführlich, weil ich dadurch schlau klingen will, sondern weil ich davon ausgehe, dass mein Gesprächspartner immer mindestens das gleiche Level an Auffassungsgabe, Erfahrung und reflektierendem Denken hat, wie ich. Häufig täusche ich mich in dieser Angelegenheit. Aber das ist ja nicht mein Problem.

Pardon: Dein wiederkehrendes Argumentationsschema ist das immergleiche Abkanzeln anderer Ansichten und Vorstellungen mit irgendwelchen, aus dem Internet aufgeschnappten Neologismen. Weder wirkst du selber damit schlau, noch lockst du jemand damit hintern Ofen vor. Eher ist das bezeichnend für Leute, die zu faul oder nicht dazu in der Lage sind, vernünftig zu argumentieren.


----------



## CPFUUU (17. Mai 2019)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, wenn dich das überfordert, kann doch ich nichts dafür.
> Genausowenig, wie dass Storytelling und Charakterentwicklung für dich keine Rolle spielen, weil es für dich einfach zu schwerer Tobak ist und dich nicht ersnthaft mit der Kunst hinter der Geschichte auseinandersetzen willst.
> 
> Ich schreibe nicht ausführlich, weil ich dadurch schlau klingen will, sondern weil ich davon ausgehe, dass mein Gesprächspartner immer mindestens das gleiche Level an Auffassungsgabe, Erfahrung und reflektierendem Denken hat, wie ich. Häufig täusche ich mich in dieser Angelegenheit. Aber das ist ja nicht mein Problem.
> ...



1. So kram wie BB ist nicht besonders anspruchsvoll. Looser wird Krebskrank, plötzlich bekommt er einen zynischen Mutanfall und kocht Drogen. 
2. Andere sind einfach weit weniger investiert in dümmliche Internet Debatten.  
3. Neologismen ?  Meine Sätze sind eher memetisch. Überbordende Texte und Ansichten können damit schnell torpediert und lächerlich gemacht werden.   
4. Dich locke ich jedes mal damit hervor.


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Barmitzwa lol  Ist die Vorhaut noch drann ?




öhöhöhöhöhöhööööööö... 
Humor wie ein 12 jähriger Sonderschüler, genau mein Ding  

Bist ein richtig harter Typ der gegen den Strom schwimmt. Haben wir alle verstanden. 
Jetzt geh wieder in deinen Facebookgruppen rum diskutieren - da passt du vom Niveau besser hin




CPFUUU schrieb:


> 3. Neologismen ?  Meine Sätze sind eher memetisch. Überbordende Texte  und Ansichten können damit schnell torpediert und lächerlich gemacht  werden.



Das einzige was mit solchem "whackem" Gelaber torpediert und lächerlich gemacht wird, ist das Ansehen des Verfassers. 
Zumindest wenn der Leser älter als 17 ist...


----------



## CPFUUU (18. Mai 2019)

barmitzwa schrieb:


> öhöhöhöhöhöhööööööö...
> Humor wie ein 12 jähriger Sonderschüler, genau mein Ding
> 
> Bist ein richtig harter Typ der gegen den Strom schwimmt. Haben wir alle verstanden.
> ...



Na dich haben sie in der Schule aber ordentlich verdroschen was.


----------



## barmitzwa (18. Mai 2019)

CPFUUU schrieb:


> Na dich haben sie in der Schule aber ordentlich verdroschen was.



starker Konter 

hab dich als besseren Troll eingeschätzt und fand deine Realsatire teilweise sogar witzig.. schade, dass so schnell die Luft raus war


----------

